

Ten annoying status updates and how to fix them - whitegloveapps
http://www.whitegloveapps.com/2010/08/07/ten-annoying-status-updates-fix/

======
jms928
Also annoying are people who post 10 tweets in a row, especially if the tweets
are not of general interest. These people are usually the same ones who tweet
50+ times a day.

I think people who post the kinds of statuses you discuss, as well as the
overtweeters, think of social media as a way to vent or communicate with
select individuals. They're not focusing on the fact that all of their
followers can see their updates. It's a very self-focused, as opposed to
audience-focused, approach. Which is not always wrong, but can be aggravating.

~~~
whitegloveapps
Right, social media isn't the best way to have private conversations: that's
what email is for! If it's something private, like where I'm meeting someone,
I switch to email rather than have my whereabouts posted on social media for
all to see.

